# تبسيط العلوم



## التوزري (26 أغسطس 2008)

اظن و انا شبه متاكد ان مهمتنا نحن العرب 
تبسيط العلوم و اعادة غربلتها 
ذلك ان الغرب احدث بدع في الالفاض مثل امبار و فولت و واط و جول و هنري و غيرها كثير


----------



## التوزري (13 سبتمبر 2008)

ذلك ان كل الطاقات الصناعية الان هي طبيعية في الاصل و هي فاعلة في الكون 
بدا بالطاقة المائة وصولا الى الضوئية مرورا بالبخارية و الغازية و المكانكية ثم الكهربائة فالالكترونية فالنووية الى الضوئية
كلها نوع واحد تجميع فتنضيم فتحكم في الحركة


----------



## amg (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم نحن بحاجة ماسة إلى الترجمة والتعريب لنلحق بالتقدم


----------

